# Is it mine



## prouddaddy13

First post here and I hope you all can help...Ill detail as much as I can

Im 43 and my wife is 37.

She is 8 weeks pregnant today and this will be her (Hopefully mine) 3 child with me or 4th for her total..

Her last period started on 8/14/2013 and her Ovulation date was 8/28/2013 (according to many online calculators)..

She tested positive on 9/11/2013 the day she was suppose to start her next period..Her due date is 5/21/2014 according to the calculator and her first doctors visit..


Heres the problem.. She decided to cheat on me with her co-worker on 8/23/2013 who is 28.. We had sex the entire week of 8/25/2013.. That entire week the sex was totally different than ever before.. It felt tighter and I was always hitting something which made me ejaculate pretty quick each day. She seemed alot more aroused than normal also.. 

We have been trying for another baby since 12/2011 and it never happened.

My mind thinks this baby isnt mine because we have been trying for so long anf then all of a sudden shes pregnant close to when she cheated, But my heart thinks it is mine do to the timing she cheated and the amount we had sex.

Now I have done alot of research and alot of calculators. 99% of the calculators say she was fertile between 8/25-8/30 and she cheated on 8/23.. I also know sperm can live up to 5 days in a perfect environment (but most are dead by then) and she is most fertile 2 to 3 days including her ovulation day and some say a day or 2 after..

Also when she cheated she said she got up right away and washed up. I know some sperm were still in there though.. 
After her and I had sex, she would put a pillow under her rear and lay there for the rest of the night with her legs tightly closed.

We also think it is a boy as this pregnancy is totally different than our 2 girls were. 

Ill add more if I can think of more.


----------



## prouddaddy13

She also swears its mine but cant prove it... Its a gut feeling she says.


----------



## Scout

With the dates being so close, I think yhe only way to be 100% sure will be a dna test once baby is born. Not every woman is textbook so unless she was charting temps and using opk's, there is no way to know when she ovulated. I typically ovulate on CD 11 or 12, not 14. And how she lays or what she does right after sex doesn't matter. I got pregnant being on top and getting right off and going into the shower. I hope the baby is yours but unless you know exactly when she actually ovulated, I don't think there is a way to know for sure at this point.


----------



## MonyMony

There are blood tests that you and mother can take fairly early in pregnancy that will proved the paternity. A lot of information, including a NYTimes article and links to testing companies, will pop up if you google "determining paternity before birth". Good luck. You can't count on a feeling.


----------



## onceisenough1

Im so sorry good luck


----------



## ItsAWonder

I have worked in Reproductive Health and there are many things you should know.

1. ovulation calculators online are not very accurate as each women has their own cycle which can very every month. Very few are 28 days all the time

2. sperm can live for 3-5 days

3. washing does not prevent pregnancy

4. there is about a 1 week variable from ovulation to conception to implantation etc.

Your wife was honest enough to let you know she cheated. Did you ask her if she used protection?

If you don't trust her I understand but these issues need to be worked out or you will never trust her again.

You can have a paternity test after delivery. Keep in mind this may be very offensive to your wife and I have seen it end relationships. Decide which is most important for you.

Last - I think this is an inappropriate place to ask this questions and I request that you find a more appropriate site and speak to a reproductive health counselor who can truly help you through this.


----------

